# movie rentals



## Tabitha (Oct 8, 2009)

What is the last movie you rented? I have From Hell where Johnny Depp play Jack the ripper :shock:  and Changeling w/ Jolie.


----------



## debsmad (Oct 8, 2009)

...


----------



## Saltysteele (Oct 8, 2009)

ummm......

beauty and the beast for my daughter
Gran Torino
i love you man


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 8, 2009)

..


----------



## Sibi (Oct 8, 2009)

The last rented movie I saw was a movie called "Management" with Jennifer Anniston.  I really liked the movie!


----------



## Deda (Oct 8, 2009)

My Netflix pics right now are;
Mystic Pizza - I haven't seen it, it's been on my list - now seemed like a good time.
Cloverfield - completely sucked, I watched 15 minutes and shut it off.
A Haunting In Connecticut - Loved it.  I love scary ones!

When I send those back my next three are;
Tim & Eric season 2
Top Gun 
Days of Thunder

???  Kitten Love  ???   Somebody's been playing with my queue.


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 9, 2009)

We were on a Steve Martin kick and rented 'All of Me', 'The Jerk', and 'Planes, Trains and Automobiles".

IrishLass


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 9, 2009)

we're still allowed to download over here...


----------



## IanT (Oct 9, 2009)

Crank 2 with Jason Statham...badassssssssssssssssss

also transporter 3, i love netflix


----------



## heyjude (Oct 9, 2009)

Rented "I love you man" also. Very funny. Not for the kiddies or easily offended though.

Jude


----------



## Wax Munky (Oct 9, 2009)

People still rent movies? I'm a tightwad with money.TCM always has some great movies to watch no commercials!!


----------



## IanT (Oct 10, 2009)

loli spend $15 a month on netflix... the 2-at-a-time one.... I loooooove it


----------



## popcrazy (Feb 7, 2011)

I never rented for movies bcoz I always watch movies online on my PC. Last movie I watched Mean Girls 2 online last night. No doubt, the movie done a wonderful job. I think it would be the best hilarious flick of this year.
I really enjoyed this movie and tonight I again planned to watch mean girls 2 online.

_spammy links deleted - the mod team_


----------



## Genny (Feb 7, 2011)

Saturday we rented Wall Street.  I didn't think I'd like it, but it was actually pretty good.  There were some slow moving parts, but overall it was interesting.

I enjoyed what the kids rented more:
Ice Age: Dawn of the Dinosaurs
Andre (love this movie, so cute)


----------



## ilove2soap (Feb 12, 2011)

The Proposal.  Next in my Netflix cue, It's Complicated!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

Netflix instant streaming is the ticket.  Also, get 2 at a time for the movies that aren't available for instant streaming.  Saw the movie "Red" a few nights ago.  Very, good.


----------



## Woodi (Feb 16, 2011)

Last night we bought from PayPerVu : 

with Jennifer Aniston, Jason Bateman, Jeff Goldblum - a fun, light comedy/drama. I love these three actors. Just what I needed last night, after a long, cold, snow-shovelling winter's day.


----------



## Catmehndi (Feb 16, 2011)

My 12 year old is turning into a bit of a movie buff...

now, she's into the Meg Ryan rom-coms (I know, some of them have some not-so-appropriate scenes, but she usually turns away, fast forwards or skips)

We just watched 'You Got Mail' (and Callie from Grey's  is in it!)
"French Kiss' (which is a hoot for us Frenchies)
'When Harry Met Sally' of course

We went to the movies to watch 'The Fighter' and I have to say, Christian Bale deserves every award he gets!


----------



## pranka (Feb 23, 2011)

_spam_


----------



## pranka (Feb 23, 2011)

_spam_


----------

